# Saturday Monroe Picture Thread: Day #1 The Old Ann Arbor



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 30, 2022)

Monroe, Michigan, the Childhood home of George Armstrong Custer.  I passed his family house on the way to the fairgrounds. 

There are about forty vehicles now in the line-up.  Please open the gates Paul!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 30, 2022)

Update: 12:25 the rain started 😫


----------



## stezell (Apr 30, 2022)

I'm sure things will get better Brant.

Sean


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Apr 30, 2022)

more pic,s please....


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 30, 2022)

It is all happening!


----------



## frampton (Apr 30, 2022)

Glad the Custer statue hasn't been pulled down.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Apr 30, 2022)

Wow, a unicorn!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 30, 2022)

A few more:


----------



## Lonestar (Apr 30, 2022)

WOW! Thanks for the pics!

I am drooling over the fork on the right....unreal


----------



## Eric Rosa (Apr 30, 2022)

What's the price on that schwinn advertising piece?


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 30, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> A few more:
> 
> View attachment 1616700
> 
> ...



My kid brothers had used Mattel X15s, had a ball with them till the Big Wheel came out. I’d like one for the grandkids


----------



## ninolecoast (Apr 30, 2022)

OldSkipTooth said:


> View attachment 1616705
> Wow, a unicorn!



Was/is the Robin FS? Yes a Unicorn.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Apr 30, 2022)

ninolecoast said:


> Was/is the Robin FS? Yes a Unicorn.



I think it's the only one known, last sold for 50K. correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## 1439Mike (Apr 30, 2022)

Great pictures! Thx


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 30, 2022)

Wow!
How much for a slice of that pizza?
Looking good!
Thanks, for the pics, Brant.
Looking forward to more updates.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 30, 2022)

OldSkipTooth said:


> I think it's the only one known, last sold for 50K. correct me if I'm wrong.



There are at least three; and rumors of a fourth red example:









						shaft drive robin? | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

Looks like more then 3 according to the pictures......seems anyway. Did I count 5?




					thecabe.com


----------



## RJWess (Apr 30, 2022)

> New Mexico Brant said:
> 
> 
> > There are at least three; and rumors of a fourth red example:




Just noticed it was the shaft drive. Wow!!!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 1, 2022)

A couple more rarities:


----------



## Phattiremike (May 1, 2022)

Couldn't make the shows this year, I appreciate the pictures, keep them coming.

-mike


----------



## Darthvader (May 1, 2022)

Thanks for posting all the pictures for those of use who cant go


----------



## Nashman (May 1, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> Wow!
> How much for a slice of that pizza?
> Looking good!
> Thanks, for the pics, Brant.
> Looking forward to more updates.



I second that motion on the pie!  Looks tasty. Brant, have a few slices for me and Marty!


----------

